# Have a question



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

My final exam for 101 is on Monday and I cannot seem to find out a few things.
I have kept magnificent notes and have read all the chapters.
1.When did modern food service begin?
2.What is the oven temp to be to maintain a simmer.
3. Temp of doneness of stuffed poultry and meats.
4. How do you determine tenderness in cooked meats?
Thank you in advance
Danielle

Anyone have a clue.
Thanks in advance.. Danielle 

[ 02-10-2001: Message edited by: chefteldanielle ]


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

Danielle,

1.
2. 180- 185
3. 165
4. Looks and touch

Sorry about the first one.

D.Lee


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Also, don't forget there's a huge difference if it's cut with or against the grain.


----------

